# Fleece cage liners



## PaigeRamirez (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm in the process of getting an APH. I've ordered some fleece liners and snuggle sacks off the internet however I'm having trouble finding more than a couple of sites.

Anyone know where I can buy these? Or even how to make them yourself, I want a leopard one!!!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

have you tried eBay?

Although they do say that you shouldn't use the fleece liners unless your hog is litter trained, so it doesn't run round peeing and pooing on it.

I got a couple of the snuggle sacks for mine, but she's clinically retarded and sleeps under it instead of in it (i got mine off eBay)


----------



## PaigeRamirez (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh yeah I know about that, hence why I'm buying 3 sets. The snuggle sacks look cool but I can bet they don't get used!!!

I've tried ebay, found a cool shop with lots of patterns but I'm looking for a more custom one. I don't want to make my own though either.

Have you got hogs? Just out of interest what bedding do you use? 
No matter what I say somebody always says "no, you shouldn't use that!!" It's confusing!


----------



## angelgirls29 (Jul 10, 2010)

You could try PM'ing feorag ?
I know she makes things like these...


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

PaigeRamirez said:


> Oh yeah I know about that, hence why I'm buying 3 sets. The snuggle sacks look cool but I can bet they don't get used!!!
> 
> I've tried ebay, found a cool shop with lots of patterns but I'm looking for a more custom one. I don't want to make my own though either.
> 
> ...



i got my first about two weeks ago. I keep her on shavings which she seems to like but they get everywhere and stick to everything.

you've just reminded me as well, i need to wash her wheel


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I keep mine on fleece, but I simply use the fleece blankets you can buy in the Baby section at the £1 or 99p stores, or the dog blankets sold in the same place. 

I fold the blanket in half and place that on top some kitchen roll, it covers the whole base except the bit under the litter a tray, but really I wouldnt want fleece under there anyway.

90% of the time I don't even have to change the paper as it is clean and dry, it just adds a little cushioning.

I use paper based cat litter in my litter tray.

I think the majority of hogs will be clean using just the litter tray if you do not use substrate in the main area. I would personally use things such as kitchen roll, newspaper type paper (unprinted from reptile stores), fleece blankets etc.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

It is worth looking at other items to replace beds...for example adults fleece hats are a good size for my hog, though he is perhaps on the smaller size for an adult so some adults may not.

Leopard Fleece Hat Ski Skiing Neck Warmer Snood Scarf on eBay (end time 03-May-11 14:19:38 BST)


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Fleece cage liners??? ooo...you'll really get sick of washing those every single day! I use newspaper and wood shavings....easily cleaned, disposable, and more hygienic. I tried to get them litter trained to start off with, but soon gave up because they'll tend to poop whilst on the wheel.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

mrcriss said:


> they'll tend to poop whilst on the wheel.


Thats why you stand the wheel in the litter tray.

My hogs fleece stays nice and clean, I shake the fleece out every 2-3 days and wash them fortnightly, even then it looks clean but does need a freshen to stop smelling musky. They need washing no where near daily...though I do hand wash which is a pain, but no where near as painful as finding a hedgehog quill in with your laundry :gasp: or at least I would guess so I just do not risk it.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Kare said:


> Thats why you stand the wheel in the litter tray.Mine still would spread it all over the place:lol2:
> 
> My hogs fleece stays nice and clean, I shake the fleece out every 2-3 days and wash them fortnightly, even then it looks clean but does need a freshen to stop smelling musky. They need washing no where near daily...though I do hand wash which is a pain, but no where near as painful as finding a hedgehog quill in with your laundry :gasp: or at least I would guess so I just do not risk it.


They would get quite grim with my brood! Thing is, I just don't understand _why_ they need fleece liners, thats all....seems a bit uneccessary.:hmm:

To each their own, I guess


----------



## Nicky1983 (Oct 25, 2010)

For one of my hogs I use fleece as she is very tidy and neat, I clean these every four or five days but could go Longer after spot picking but for the other two I tried fleece but they were so messy!! so I ordered some finacard from their site and it is brilliant. I got a huge block of it for £13 which will last me months. They also have kitchen roll to tear up for their beds. I tried sawdust but it just went everywhere and I got so fed up with it.


----------



## PaigeRamirez (Apr 4, 2011)

Well I'm at a loss really as everyone uses different things!!!
I'm not really backing the shavings idea as I've heard it can irritate them but more just for the mess as some of you have said. It's the fact that it'll stick to him when I get him out too and just end up everywhere!
I'm going to have him on paper for the first couple of weeks so I know how messy he is, but it seems cheaper in the long run, I plan to buy a fair few so I can change them reguarly. 
I also plan to have the litter tray under the wheel so that shouldn't be a problem. 
What's finacard like?

Also, I don't have a NEED for the fleece bedding, it just seems like the option with the most pros, not cons bear in mind it'll be one APH, not a whole team of them!

Meko, do you reckon shavings are best then? Which ones do you use?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

jury is out on the shavings!! they look nice but they stick to everything. I got her a pretty little sleeping sac but it's covered in shavings which you can't get off. They end up all over the wheel and in the food and water bowls etc.


----------



## PaigeRamirez (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh great! I'm really looking forward to a shaving covered house!!! I don't want them going in the water bottle either good point


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

lol, mine's upstairs in one of the spare rooms which has laminate flooring, so i can sweep it up easily but it is a bit of a pain. 
I might look at something different though, although shavings have a nice smell


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Meko said:


> jury is out on the shavings!! they look nice but they stick to everything. I got her a *pretty little sleeping sac* but it's covered in shavings which you can't get off. They end up all over the wheel and in the food and water bowls etc.


I think therein lies the difference. The pretty pretty comforts that some hog owners festoon the cage with will get covered in shavings. I however, prefer simple, hygienic, wipe clean cage accessories....so they have a plastic igloo to sleep in with disposable and *free* shredded newspaper, a plastic wheel, plastic tunnels and toys. Thing is, they wouldn't need to be walking about on fluffy wuffy fleece in the wild would they?:lol2: Wood shavings really don't irritate them, are easily thrown away and replaced, cheaper than forever running washing machines, and it gives them something to scrabble around in.

But I suppose it's horses for courses, eh?


----------



## PaigeRamirez (Apr 4, 2011)

What cage have you got? Shavings do smell quite nice I suppose. That was one of the problems with the fleece liners hence why you'd need a few, well I definitely won't be sticking it on one for the first good couple of weeks!

They won't get covered in shavings if there's no shavings there to cover them in, if I was to use fleece there wouldn't be anything other than litter in there. Do you put extra newspaper in your igloo?
No, they wouldn't be plodding about on fleece in the wild but they also wouldn't have plastic toys & an igloo  What shavings do you use?


----------



## PaigeRamirez (Apr 4, 2011)

*would you use, if you used them?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i use a ZooZone II. Picked it up off eBay for a tenner. 
The shavings are from the local pet shop, not sure what brand but i'll have a look for you in a bit when i clean her out (half way through washing the car at the minute)

There's no extra paper or anything in there, it's just a sleeping sac which is the same as the fleece liners.


----------



## PaigeRamirez (Apr 4, 2011)

A tenner, that's cheap! I've seen a zoozone 2 for £40 (large), that's the cheapest I've got. 
Fair dos. Oh sounds like a great cleaning day for you!

Top, that's what I planned on doing!


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 23, 2009)

Finacard is good stuff you can order it online Cardboard Animal Bedding, Paper Horse Bedding, Nesting Material : Finacard and you can buy mini bags to see if you like it here Mini Packs [Multipack] - £0.00 : Finacard, Quality Animal Bedding

I personally wouldn't use shavings but alot of people do without issues. Just make sure you get dust extracted ones.

Cavy Couture make liners and stuff
Cavy Couture - Handmade Accessories For All Exotic Pets

But i've always used Crittercribz for my stuff. She will get custom fabric in for you and can do almost anything you ask for. I think her usename is angeldog on here.

Or you can contact hedgebottom on Pygmy Hogs forum

http://pygmyhogsuk.forumandco.com/

Her prices are very good aswell


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

PaigeRamirez said:


> A tenner, that's cheap! I've seen a zoozone 2 for £40 (large), that's the cheapest I've got.
> Fair dos. Oh sounds like a great cleaning day for you!
> 
> Top, that's what I planned on doing!


it was cheap.. although i also picked up a pretty big glass viv on eBay a couple of months ago for a tenner. I only bid on it because there was one bid and i didn't think they deserved to get it that cheap!

i've looked at the shavings and it just says 'soft shavings' and has a picture of a rabbit with whacking great ears on it. 
I might stick newspaper in later and just put dirty shavings in a tub to see if i can get her to poo in that as i'd rather have a fleece down as well.


----------



## PaigeRamirez (Apr 4, 2011)

I will take a look at the finacard, thanks.
Well I just thought it might be a bit risky with the no dust thing.
I looked at Cavy Couture but the patterns weren't really my thing.
It's funny that you suggested that because I actually joined the other forum before so I could ask Fiona if she'll do me some liners etc. She has such a good selection.
I couldn't get on the crittercribs website though


----------



## PaigeRamirez (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow! a tenner is mad! I have my Casp in a pretty big viv that I think cost me about £60. You bargain hunter!!! I'm bad at bidding on ebay though I can't do it 

Righto, I'll keep my eyes open for a big-eared rabbit.
How old is she?
Well let me know how it goes!
I'm gonna try moving his poos into the 'poo place' so that he gets the hint. Hopefully! I just can't be bothered with shavings all over the place it'll be murder to clean up.


----------



## PaigeRamirez (Apr 4, 2011)

You can make your own too as long as you sew them properly, but I can't imagine sewing is your thing!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

No... i don't do sewing! i wouldn't normally do hedgehogs but women love them because they're cute 

you can't bid on eBay?


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

PaigeRamirez said:


> What cage have you got? http://www.petsathome.com/shop/cavie-80-guinea-pig-cage-by-ferplast-15980/COLOR] Shavings do smell quite nice I suppose. That was one of the problems with the fleece liners hence why you'd need a few, well I definitely won't be sticking it on one for the first good couple of weeks!
> 
> They won't get covered in shavings They don't get covered in shavings anyway to be hones if there's no shavings there to cover them in, if I was to use fleece there wouldn't be anything other than litter in there. Do you put extra newspaper in your igloo?Shredded newspaper
> No, they wouldn't be plodding about on fleece in the wild but they also wouldn't have plastic toys & an igloo But you missed my point, I was stating that loose substrate isn't going to irritate them as they're naturally more suited to that, than to walk on a fluffy fleece all the time What shavings do you use?




Plus, I would worry about the issue of constantly having the washing machine running...using up loads of electricity and pumping out even more soapy water, which can't be very good for the environment.


----------



## PaigeRamirez (Apr 4, 2011)

Ahh right a ferplast, cool.
I don't think the washing machine is going to be constantly running. They can also be hand-washed but in a household of 3 people and 2 dogs I don't think 3 liners will make a huge difference. Re-using them in general is better for the environment so yet again pros and cons! I guess it is just a case of each to their own like you said before. 
How many have you got in your colony of cockroaches?

Meko, I didn't think so! Any other pets? I see, you've got the hogs for the ladies! I like your style, ha!
No, I know how to vaguely but I'm just not patient enough, I bid and forget or lose track or just lose!!!


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

About 10 adults at the moment....and around 100 babies!


----------



## PaigeRamirez (Apr 4, 2011)

Jeeez, I bet that's bloody annoying sometimes! What set up have you got for them? 100 babies, wow, so what are you going to do with them? I assume you are selling them? as keeping all of them would be madness! Are they loud?


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

PaigeRamirez said:


> Jeeez, I bet that's bloody annoying sometimes! What set up have you got for them? 100 babies, wow, so what are you going to do with them? I assume you are selling them? as keeping all of them would be madness! Are they loud?


The babies are in a separate container as they can escape from the adult one. I've now split the males and females. No, they're not loud....they live in the animal room anyway.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

PaigeRamirez said:


> Meko, I didn't think so! Any other pets? I see, you've got the hogs for the ladies! I like your style, ha!
> No, I know how to vaguely but I'm just not patient enough, I bid and forget or lose track or just lose!!!


i have... Two dogs, 4 cresties, a carpet python and the lil hog.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

mrcriss said:


> Thing is, they wouldn't need to be walking about on fluffy wuffy fleece in the wild would they?:lol2:


You would not see them doing anything in the wild, they are "man made" ie a captive bred hybrid, they simply do not exist in the wild.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Kare said:


> You would not see them doing anything in the wild, they are "man made" ie a captive bred hybrid, they simply do not exist in the wild.


Ok, fair enough. But I still find the idea of keeping an animal on fabric a bit odd. People keep don't their ferrets/skunks/rats etc on fabric, so why hedgehogs in particular?


----------



## PaigeRamirez (Apr 4, 2011)

I would have assumed being hissing cockroaches that they are loud, obviously wrong. Fair enough, cute in a strange way!

Oh excellent, got any pics of your python? I was going to get a hognose but ended up coming home with Casp. 
I've seen some Caimen that look cool as, pricey though. 
What dogs have you got?
People keep their ferrets/guinea pigs/rats etc. on fabric, most pan liners are built for the FN cage or guinea pigs, they have hammocks and everything for rats! 
When you have something as a pet then you spoil and treat them! Fleece doesn't harm them or affect their environment so aswll as being easier to clean (not necessarily more hygienic) there's that factor I guess.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

mrcriss said:


> Ok, fair enough. But I still find the idea of keeping an animal on fabric a bit odd. People keep don't their ferrets/skunks/rats etc on fabric, so why hedgehogs in particular?


There is a move to keep many animals on fleece, I know people who do it with rabbits that are litter trained, also heard in done with Guinea pigs, but mine the the dirtiest animals I have ever owned so not sure how they do it.


----------



## PaigeRamirez (Apr 4, 2011)

Yeah I think it depends really on how clean your animal is, I think if you've got ultra dirty ones it's probably pointless, you'd be forever changing them!!


----------

